# Joining a long 2 x 4 Ipe deck railing with angles and straight runs



## Ipedave (Aug 18, 2020)

Hi, I'm new to the forum and I'm turning to the experts for help. I'm building a cable rail railing on our deck. For the top railing I'm using 2×4 Ipe/ironwood. I'm looking for advice on the best way to join the railing together. There is 1 -45 degree angle and 4 - 22 1/2 degree angles. The rest are straight runs. The total run is about 140 feet. I'm planning to use Kreg pocket screws to pull all of the joints tight. Do you think that is a good idea? I do have a biscuit joiner as well but I don't think that ironwood glues well because it is so dense. Also when you cut Ipe they tell you to use a wax end sealer so the wood doesn't check which would interfere with any glue. On the straight rune should I use 30 degree lap joints? Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

When I glued ipe I wiped it with mineral spirits and used tight bond 3. Good luck with with pocket hole screws and that stuff.


----------



## Ipedave (Aug 18, 2020)

Thanks corelz,
I tried a mock up yesterday using scrap Ipe material and it worked out great. I got a nice tight joint. I setup the Kreg Jig for 1 1/2" wood which also calls for 2.5" screws. But I couldn't find any screws for hardwood (fine thread) longer than 2" so I used that length which seem to work okay. I was also thinking about using Tite Bond 3 but there is an issue with using glue with Ipe that I just discovered. I keep reading that is you need to seal all end cuts with Ipe sealer which is a wax emulsion so the glue would not work. Do you or anyone else know if it's necessary to seal 2×4 ipe material or does this only apply to 5/4 decking? Thanks again!


----------



## JCantin (Jan 21, 2009)

A glued joint is no longer an end cut so you don't have to worry about that.


----------



## Ipedave (Aug 18, 2020)

Thanks JC, That is exactly what I was thinking. The glue should seal the end grain. I think I will only seal the two extreme ends of the railing that aren't glued.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

I would do lap joints on every angle connection, glue and screwed together from the bottom.


----------



## ChefHDAN (Aug 7, 2010)

Since it's Ipe, don't go cheap on the fasteners, If it were me I would only use stainless steel


----------



## Ipedave (Aug 18, 2020)

Thanks LeeRoy, Lap joints would definitely be the best way to go I would agree. Might be a little difficult to pull off for me without a decent table saw. But might also be a good excuse to upgrade.


----------

